# S___l_____o_______w.........



## SullyND

The TCF server has been running increasingly slow lately, timing out and giving server busy errors.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Hi Sully, we're aware of some issues that appeared to resolve themselves, but our ears are perked up and we're watching. It would be helpful if you could give me some specific examples (time and duration of issue) if it pops up again.


----------



## SullyND

Cool - thanks Peter. If it happens again I'll shoot you a screen shot.


----------



## Marc

I was about to start a new thread when I did find this one, so I'm adding my post here.

The problem seems to be persisting and has come up several times over the Thanksgiving weekend. Sometimes the pauses are long enough that vBulletin reports that the server is too busy.

As far as a specific time to note, I was running into forum problems between 9:40-9:50 pm EST last night (Sunday) while trying to make this and this post.


----------



## Marc

As another FYI, I just got the "The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later." message a couple minutes ago, and right now the server is taking 10-15 seconds to load a page.


----------



## kaszeta

Marc said:


> As another FYI, I just got the "The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later." message a couple minutes ago, and right now the server is taking 10-15 seconds to load a page.


I'm seeing this now.

I'm also seeing this a lot on most mornings, around 6:30am EST (I usually browse while walking the dog, but not recently due to timeouts)


----------



## Marc

Related to this, I just received 13 e-mail updates to this thread for kaszeta's post.


----------



## Timber

THe forum's approaching being unusable for me. LONG waits for anything to appear in Happy Hour, often I just give up and go elsewhere.

-=Tim=-


----------



## Jeeters

kaszeta said:


> I'm seeing this now.
> 
> I'm also seeing this a lot on most mornings, around 6:30am EST (I usually browse while walking the dog, but not recently due to timeouts)


This is what I've been running into. Early mornings... say 5:30 to 7:30am, take or give (times vary). For about the last two weeks. Just ran into it this morning at 5:50am. It was gone for about 10 minutes, came back for about a minute, then "disappeared" again for another 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Jeeters

kaszeta said:


> I'm seeing this now.
> 
> I'm also seeing this a lot on most mornings, around 6:30am EST (I usually browse while walking the dog, but not recently due to timeouts)


This is what I've been running into. Early mornings... say 5:30 to 7:30am, take or give (times vary). For about the last two weeks. Just ran into it this morning at 5:50am. It was gone for about 10 minutes, came back for about a minute, then was gone again for another 10 minutes or so.


----------



## richsadams

I'll chime in as well. A while back after the TCF moved to new servers everything hummed along quite nicely. However in the last month or so things seem to be going down hill. Lots of delays, hangs and timeouts. It happened frequently today and happens throughout the day otherwise. For me at least, it's the worst between about 10 p.m. and 1 a.m. PST or so. (Some sort of system maintenance going on?) 

Page hangs happen most often when I post or edit a post and as you can see by my post count, like others here, that's fairly frequent. 

The TCF is one of the best out there and I really enjoy it. Hopefully this can get resolved soon!


----------



## Peter Redmer

We're aware of this apparent wonkiness and when I hear more I'll update this thread as soon as I can...


----------



## cheesesteak

Just chiming in. It's usually very early, east coast time, when the site dies for me. I'd say 5:00 am - 6:30 am.


----------



## Alfer

Just had a "Server too busy" message...9:01 am CST.

Yeah it's been pretty darn buggy/slow these last few weeks for sure.


----------



## richsadams

Things are still moving quite slowly on and off today (12:15 PST). Not complaining (well, maybe a little  ), just a data point.


----------



## Alfer

Yup...at least a minute to wait for a post to complete in HH...2:55 CST.


----------



## cwerdna

It suddenly got REALLY bad (many minutes before coming up with a blank page while viewing Happy Hour) at ~2:20 am Pacific 12/4/10. I'm having trouble trying to bring up that area and the search page.


----------



## richsadams

cwerdna said:


> It suddenly got REALLY bad (many minutes before coming up with a blank page while viewing Happy Hour) at ~2:20 am Pacific 12/4/10. I'm having trouble trying to bring up that area and the search page.


I almost always have problems around that time, long before it started happening during other day-parts. I assumed there was some server housekeeping being done around then. A couple of earlier posts indicated the same issues on the east coast around the same time period (around 5 a.m. to 7 a.m. EST). 

BTW, Happy Hour is over at 2:00 a.m. anyway.


----------



## dianebrat

Jeeters said:


> This is what I've been running into. Early mornings... say 5:30 to 7:30am, take or give (times vary). For about the last two weeks. Just ran into it this morning at 5:50am. It was gone for about 10 minutes, came back for about a minute, then was gone again for another 10 minutes or so.


Add me in too, I thought it was just me, but I have a lot of stuck "now loading" issues between 6:45AM and 7:30AM EDT lately.


----------



## richsadams

Not piling on, but it continues to be poor today with long wait times for access, posts, replies, and edits.


----------



## Milhouse

Site was down for a bit here in the UK at 10am UK Time (5am EST) and came back online about 5 minutes later... confirmed it was down with http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com.

It's been "down" (connection refused or failed) on several occasions over the last week.

Edit: Down again between 10:27-10:33... and now down again as I try to post this update at 10:34 (back at 10:38... here goes this update! Nope... dead again by 10:39... sighs) The site doesn't seem to remain available for longer than a minute or two at a time.


----------



## Len McRiddles

It just took me 4 minutes to log into this section of the forum and post this.


----------



## Neenahboy

It's been really bad the last couple days. Also, the forum keeps forgetting my login credentials.


----------



## aindik

Neenahboy said:


> It's been really bad the last couple days. Also, the forum keeps forgetting my login credentials.


And you are?


----------



## Peter Redmer

We realize this has been getting worse for some of you and we're closer to a resolution. 

Rest assured that I have been watching this thread and cannot wait until I can report back to you that this issue is solved!

@Neenahboy - not sure about the credentials issue; it's saving my credentials fine and I haven't heard of anyone else having this issue. Have you tried other browsers/machines? I know that's a basic thing and you've probably already tried it, but again, I haven't heard of that issue reported yet.


----------



## SullyND

I've seen the same issue re:credentials.


----------



## Marc

When I had had a problem with the forum not remembering my login, I found that I had a corrupted cookie. Clearing out my cookies for the site resolved the issue for me.


----------



## Peter Redmer

As we're diagnosing this problem, it would be very helpful if some of you could PM me traceroute results for the TCF server when you experience these downtimes. 

Doing a traceroute is super easy:

On Windows:
Start > Programs > Accessories > Command Prompt
Type "tracert tivocommunity.com" without quotes

On Mac:
Open the Terminal
Type "traceroute tivocommunity.com" without quotes

You could also send it directly to me at predmer AT capablenet DAWT C0M. Whichever works best for you. (You won't want to post it in this thread since it contains IP information and will be used for support purposes only)


----------



## richsadams

Getting repeated "Server busy..." messages today.  I'll PM the latest traceroute. Thanks for your continued work on this!


----------



## Peter Redmer

Ok folks, the news you've all been waiting for  We've been making some changes/improvements on the server side that should help these issues or eliminate them entirely, but we're not necessarily done. We plan on continuing to improve things as necessary.

Please let me know if you experience any of these issues and the corresponding details/traceroutes/etc so we can continue to attack this if it comes up again.


----------



## richsadams

Thanks Pete, but it's been pretty bad these past few hours. Very slow responses, hangs, etc. I'll send you another traceroute via P.M.

Thanks for keeping after it though!


----------



## Mike Lang

Odd how it's happening for some, but not others. I haven't experienced any of the issues mentioned in this thread for the entire period this thread has existed. Today, for me, the site has been as responsive as ever.


----------



## richsadams

It is acting differently. I sent a P.M. to Peter indicating that the response times were either almost instant or very, very slow...or hanging. There doesn't seem to be anything in between. The traceroute times are much better than last week. I'll try to run a new TR the next time it slows or hangs on my end.

Thanks very much for your hard work on this! :up:


----------



## SullyND

Mike;

Do you get served ads? Could it be something to do with the ad server? I'm still getting the same thing, hit or miss, at home, on my cell, and at work.


----------



## Mike Lang

As far as ads go, I see the same thing the Club members do so that shouldn't be the culprit.


----------



## richsadams

Hanging very badly this a.m. Response times are either instant or take 30 to 60 seconds. I'll P.M. Peter a new traceroute I just ran (although I didn't see anything unusual in it).


----------



## Peter Redmer

Made another change today that *should* help things. Keep an eye out over the next week and please update me with the results. Continuing to hammer away on this


----------



## pianoman

Experiencing it now (and several times earlier).

Sending you a tracert.


----------



## richsadams

Peter Redmer said:


> Made another change today that *should* help things. Keep an eye out over the next week and please update me with the results. Continuing to hammer away on this


So far this evening, after about two hours on and off the TCF, I haven't experienced any slowdowns. :up:


----------



## laria

Super slow today around 7:00 AM EST. Looks like kind of a big slowdown between New York and Dallas within level3.net.

--- tivocommunity.com ping statistics ---
57 packets transmitted, 20 packets received, *64% packet loss*
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 65.935/67.289/70.290/1.041 ms



> traceroute to tivocommunity.com (72.9.159.165), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 1.481 ms 0.521 ms 0.397 ms
> 2 73.194.244.1 (73.194.244.1) 8.300 ms 8.442 ms 7.491 ms
> 3 ge-1-3-ur01.dover.nh.boston.comcast.net (68.87.153.5) 8.951 ms 9.116 ms 8.073 ms
> 4 te-5-2-ur01.exeter.nh.boston.comcast.net (68.87.145.93) 9.944 ms 9.263 ms 9.431 ms
> 5 be-64-ar01.needham.ma.boston.comcast.net (68.85.69.149) 18.107 ms 11.119 ms 12.494 ms
> 6 pos-2-5-0-0-cr01.newyork.ny.ibone.comcast.net (68.86.90.65) 18.123 ms 19.344 ms 17.965 ms
> 7 xe-10-2-0.edge1.newyork2.level3.net (4.78.169.49) 17.352 ms 18.696 ms 23.174 ms
> 8 vlan52.ebr2.newyork2.level3.net (4.69.138.254) 19.553 ms 18.959 ms 19.889 ms
> 9 ae-6-6.ebr2.newyork1.level3.net (4.69.141.21) 18.198 ms 18.974 ms 17.430 ms
> 10 ae-3-3.ebr2.dallas1.level3.net (4.69.137.121) 76.904 ms 69.925 ms 68.603 ms
> 11 ae-4-90.edge3.dallas1.level3.net (4.69.145.200) 77.675 ms 69.848 ms 68.549 ms
> 12 colo4-dalla.edge3.dallas1.level3.net (8.9.232.74) 62.105 ms 62.427 ms 65.660 ms
> 13 72.249.128.110 (72.249.128.110) 63.529 ms 65.038 ms 64.043 ms
> 14 72.9.159.165.tailormadeservers.com (72.9.159.165) 69.577 ms 69.249 ms 68.484 ms


----------



## Bai Shen

laria said:


> Super slow today around 7:00 AM EST. Looks like kind of a big slowdown between New York and Dallas within level3.net.
> 
> --- tivocommunity.com ping statistics ---
> 57 packets transmitted, 20 packets received, *64% packet loss*
> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 65.935/67.289/70.290/1.041 ms


Interesting. Wonder if it's a side effect of the Comcast/Level3 dispute.


----------



## laria

Bai Shen said:


> Interesting. Wonder if it's a side effect of the Comcast/Level3 dispute.


Maybe... I just figured it was something wrong within Level3 given the big jump in the NY->Dallas hop. 

I am always up browsing the forums around 6:30-7:00 AM EST every Tue/Thu before I go to a 7:30 appt at the gym, and for weeks now it is almost always super slow at that time (so it wasn't just today, although this is the first time I've actually run a ping/traceroute). The other days I start my day later, and I don't notice slowdowns on those days as much. I always assumed there was some sort of automated process running early in the morning (database backups or something) that was killing the performance, until I noticed this thread asking for ping/traceroutes.


----------



## Peter Redmer

We're performing some scheduled maintenance late night Saturday (see global forum announcement) that we hope will resolve these issues. Note that will result in slow access/site downtime, possibly for several hours (though I don't know for sure exactly how long.)

Thanks to everyone for their feedback and assistance, and please post or PM me if the problems persist after the scheduled maintenance.


----------



## richsadams

Thanks Peter! :up:


----------



## Peter Redmer

Hey everyone - have there been improvements since the maintenance?


----------



## Marc

I've noticed a few pauses, but they've only been on the order of 3-5 seconds at the longest. I've definitely not seen any minute-long pauses as had been plaguing the forum before.

I guess the maintenance was a success!

Thank you so much for looking into it.


----------



## richsadams

Like marc I've experienced short delays, also three to five seconds or so, not always, but sometimes. However I am NOT seeing any more hangs or long delays during the day, night, anytime...at least so far. Fingers crossed and thanks very much for tackling this, whatever it was. :up:


----------



## Peter Redmer

Excellent, glad to hear that it has helped. Please keep me posted if you see anything else.


----------



## pianoman

Peter, the forum just hung for about 17 seconds while attempting to load a page for me. (8:18 AM, Central time)


----------



## Alfer

Just had a 40 second delay trying to go from this Operations forum to Happy Hour...4:49 CST


----------



## pianoman

At 4:50 CT, the forum was repeatedly hanging for long periods of time (30-60 seconds) when loading pages.


----------



## pianoman

Just hung for over 2 minutes when loading a page (3:56 CT).


----------



## richsadams

Yep, it's been pretty bad today...much like it used to be with slow responses and hangs.


----------



## richsadams

Peter Redmer said:


> Ok folks, the news you've all been waiting for  We've been making some changes/improvements on the server side that should help these issues or eliminate them entirely, but we're not necessarily done. We plan on continuing to improve things as necessary.
> 
> Please let me know if you experience any of these issues and the corresponding details/traceroutes/etc so we can continue to attack this if it comes up again.


Thanks Peter. Unfortunately it has been painfully slow, hanging or completely off line (11:57 a.m. Pacific) today. Other times very snappy, but more often than not, not so good. Perhaps you're working on it as I type. Thanks very much for keeping after it!


----------



## Peter Redmer

There are other actions we can take - I'll continue trying new things and thanks for the update. Hopefully we'll find a "catch-all" resolution soon.

BTW - sorry for the delay in any responses, I'm technically on vacation this week


----------



## richsadams

FWIW this evening the forum has been very responsive, no hangs, no problems. You get triple overtime for working during your vacation...right?


----------



## Neenahboy

Just got the dreaded "The server is too busy" message, and it was down for a good half hour. Sending traceroute info now.


----------



## richsadams

I haven't run into the "server too busy" message but it has been slow today, opening, posts, responses, etc., no total hangs, just slow.

EDIT: Well, guess I jinxed it. It hung up for this post and after about 10 seconds I opened the Date and Time to watch the clock...took about 50 seconds to respond.  (and then another 30 seconds to go from a quick response edit to advanced to add the unhappy face).


----------



## Peter Redmer

I experienced an outage today for about 20 minutes, and had some slowness myself when attempting to reply to neenahboy's post. 

We're planning some more detailed maintenance, possibly as soon as late this evening, that may bring the forum down for a longer period of time, but is more likely to help resolve these issues. You'll be sure to see a reminder of this in the forum announcements - and I'll remember to put the right ending date in so it doesn't persist like last time 

We will not give up and will do everything we can to get this fixed ASAP, and I appreciate everyone's continued input and support in this thread and via PM.


----------



## Peter Redmer

There will be planned maintenance/outage tonight at midnight Central, which I hope to resolve these issues. Please report back or PM me over the next few days if the problems persist - I want to do everything I can to help.


----------



## richsadams

Thanks Peter! :up:


----------



## Neenahboy

I'm seeing repeated "The server is too busy" messages, and the site's hanging up to 60 seconds on certain actions (the Quick Reply box in particular). Sending traceroute.


----------



## Peter Redmer

@neenahboy - I just saw that come over - thanks for sending the traceroute.

Other than what just happened - have there been any other outages? I haven't seen one single indication of an outage since the maintenance, except for this most recent one.


----------



## richsadams

I had a full hang about 3:37PM PST today. Lasted maybe 10 minutes. Otherwise it's been pretty snappy yesterday and today.

EDIT: Well, I may have jinxed it again...an edit and login on another thread was very slow just now...about 30 to 45 seconds.


----------



## Neenahboy

I'm seeing 20-second hangs in Happy Hour and with the Quick Reply box.


----------



## Neenahboy

Just got a series of "The server is too busy" errors over a five-minute span.


----------



## SullyND

Dead most of the day. Still S___l____o_____w....


----------



## Neenahboy

I was coming in to say I hope that ~six-hour downtime was planned, but given the hangs I've seen since it's come back, I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## Milhouse

SullyND said:


> Dead most of the day. Still S___l____o_____w....


Yes, the site has been unavailable most of the day here in the UK - has only just come back in the last few minutes.

This comment is also taking about 60 seconds to post.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Hello everyone - we're aware of the outage and the site is now back up; although I am experiencing some slowness currently, I'm expecting it will level out soon.


----------



## richsadams

Still pretty slow at this time...but it _is_ working! Thanks for continuing to troubleshoot.


----------



## Adam1115

I can't get to it from Firefox, asks me if I want to open or save B_ExchIF.part

I have to go to http://www.tivocommunity.com/? to get here.


----------



## richsadams

Adam1115 said:


> I can't get to it from Firefox, asks me if I want to open or save B_ExchIF.part
> 
> I have to go to http://www.tivocommunity.com/? to get here.


Sounds like a code glitch. I just opened this thread using Firefox so it may have been something short-lived...or maybe not.


----------



## Mike Lang

Firefox has been working fine for me.


----------



## slydog75

was anyone else not able to log onto TCF for most of the day today? Seems I lost TCF from about 11:00 est this morning till 30 minutes ago or so.


----------



## Mike Lang

Yep.


----------



## Hank

What happened today?


----------



## jilter

Any details you can share?

TCF needs a Twitter feed.
Very frustrating.


----------



## Neenahboy

Yeah, it was down for about six hours.

Ongoing thread in Forum Ops Center: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=459700&page=2


----------



## justen_m

Yup, down for me, too. And not down in a good way.


----------



## Krosis

justen_m said:


> Yup, down for me, too. And not down in a good way.


There's a good way?


----------



## YamahaRick

I used this site to verify it wasn't just me. 

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/


----------



## innocentfreak

Wait TCF was down?


----------



## Adam1115

No, we just all went on strike after Indy's union thread.


----------



## Robin

The first rule of TCF outages is you don't talk about TCF outages.


----------



## drumorgan

I found out on Facebook.


----------



## Adam1115

drumorgan said:


> I found out on Facebook.


Really? The TiVo Community Forum page says nothin'....


----------



## jsmeeker

I found out by trying to get in and being unable to.


----------



## Ruth

TrinaLC said:


> Maybe we should have a "family emergency plan" - a place where we all can meet in the event of another blackout?!


Many years ago, outages were more frequent, and there was a Yahoo! Groups group where you could check in when in happened. I don't know if anyone still uses it, though.


----------



## JammasterC

TrinaLC said:


> Maybe we should have a "family emergency plan" - a place where we all can meet in the event of another blackout?!


Twitter?


----------



## drumorgan

I actually got stuff done this morning. They should go down more often. 

(Oh, and still have no clue what the cryptic unnamed site is)


----------



## JustAllie

jsmeeker said:


> I found out by trying to get in and being unable to.


I tried to log onto TCF from an iPad at the Apple Store today. I wasn't sure if TCF was down or if the Apple Store was blocking access!


----------



## BeanMeScot

I had issues off and on.


----------



## johns70

It was hard, but I get along OK when it was down.
I had the shakes pretty bad.

Like someone else commented, I found out it was down cause it didn't work.
I don't think we need a facebook or twitter annoucement when it's down.


----------



## Adam1115

Woa, huh...???


----------



## jilter

<cue Twilight Theme>

Wow, my post in one thread got merged into here.
Don't think I have personally seen that before.


----------



## slydog75

Robin said:


> The first rule of TCF outages is you don't talk about TCF outages.


Apparently not! My thread got buried in the catacombs!


----------



## Alfer

7:18 am CST...at least 15-20 second slow down when clicking around Happy Hour.


----------



## ebockelman

Wait, was TCF down yesterday or just really slow? If it was down, why is the discussion in the slow thread?


----------



## eddyj

ebockelman said:


> Wait, was TCF down yesterday or just really slow? If it was down, why is the discussion in the slow thread?


It was a separate thread in Happy Hour, but it got merged with this one.


----------



## Adam1115

Pretty bad today...

Getting this:
The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.


----------



## richsadams

TCF was offline for a while earlier today and pretty slow to respond prior and since coming back. This post hung for about 30 seconds before going through. (However an edit I just made was instantaneous.)


----------



## Alfer

Pretty slow all day today.

...note this post took at least 20 seconds to post from the moment I hit submit to the time it went live.


----------



## JETarpon

11:40am AKST. 30 seconds to post.


----------



## Neenahboy

It went down for about ten minutes at 3:40pm CT; didn't even get the "server busy" message. Sending traceroute.


----------



## richsadams

Yep, offline for a little while around 1 PM PST. I did receive "server busy" message a couple of times prior to that (after very long hangs). Sluggish since it came back up.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Thanks for the continued feedback everyone. We're still having issues (obviously) and none of the fixes or maintenance we've tried has resolved them. Rest assured we're now breaking out the big guns to get this fixed. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Alfer

FYI...almost a minute after you hit the submit to post something in Happy Hour..7:55 am CST


----------



## jilter

Very bad today.
Server busy errors.
Page not found.
What is going on?


----------



## dthmj

I had something curious happen... Right now I'm sending out a lot of PM's - so I had one window on HH and one window on FH - hit the Private Message link in FH and it would hang. However, in HH, I could go to any thread I wanted very quickly. But it took forever to get the PM page to go.

Just another data point for you.


----------



## richsadams

FWIW I've been on and off the site all day, reading, posting and such on multiple threads and forums and it's been very responsive throughout. :up:


----------



## Neenahboy

The forum went down completely for about five minutes around 3:25 pm CT, and it's been hanging up to 60 seconds since. Sending traceroute.


----------



## Neenahboy

Seems to be mostly back to normal.


----------



## Alfer

Slow slow to get to TCF and posting is slow too...just took at least 25 seconds to get a post to show up after hitting the submit button...4:23 cst


----------



## richsadams

It's been sporadic for me today...mostly normal, but a few "wait states" of about 15 to 30 seconds.


----------



## jilter

The forum is definitely not what it used to be.
At sporadic times I just can't get on.
unbelievably slow.
I think mainly since the first week in Jan 2011.
Happening way too much lately for comfort.
A shame. No one seems to be addressing it.
Well. I guess something this good and free can not last forever.


----------



## Peter Redmer

@jilter - We've been continuously monitoring and updating on this issue and are certainly aware that the forum is experiencing some issues. We've completed two separate maintenance tasks, each with escalated complexity, and neither seems to have resolved the sporadic issues.

We're evaluating further measures to ensure this doesn't keep happening, rest assured. I'll be sure to update the forum with a global announcement when I know more about how and when.


----------



## Neenahboy

It's been pretty slow for the past hour or so. No complete server breakdowns, but lots of 15-20 second and indefinite hangs that forced me to refresh.


----------



## Adam1115

I've gotten the 'server is too busy' message tonight...


----------



## Milhouse

Same as the two posts above, in the UK (and about the same time - I'm just chiming in a bit late!)


----------



## richsadams

Very sluggish these past few days.


----------



## BeanMeScot

Especially last night


----------



## pianoman

Just hung for about 30 seconds.


----------



## Alfer

Took at least 2 minutes to post in HH...Couldn't even go to TCF during various times this morning...just got the hourglass.


----------



## richsadams

initial access doesn't seem bad this past hour or two, but posts and replies are taking about 15 to 30 seconds to go through today.


----------



## jilter

Running about 30&#37;.
I am getting errors 30% of the time.
This is ridiculous. I want my money back!
Oh wait.


----------



## rhuntington3

Yeah, got no response for a for a few minutes. There's still something going on...


----------



## wedgecon

Getting real slow tonight, not even worth it.


----------



## richsadams

This morning (around 10 a.m. PST) I couldn't log on at all. Gave up after a bit but didn't have time to ping or diagnose. 

This evening is pretty "iffy". Sometimes it's very snappy...other times it takes quite a while to respond.


----------



## richsadams

Just received "Server too busy..." error. (11.48 a.m. PST) Pretty sluggish otherwise.


----------



## mrdbdigital

I got the "server Too Busy" error message several times today, as well. Isn't anyone addressing these issues?


----------



## Alfer

Horribly Horribly slow today.


----------



## justen_m

Very slow today.


----------



## Mike Lang

Weird, it's been lighting fast for me all day.


----------



## pianoman

Mike Lang said:


> Weird, it's been lighting fast for me all day.


It just hung on me again. I can promise you that those of us reporting in this thread are actually experiencing the issue.

ETA: Also hung for a while during the submission of this post.


----------



## Mike Lang

pianoman said:


> I can promise you that those of us reporting in this thread are actually experiencing the issue.


I would hope so...

Why it happens to some but not others is part of the mystery.


----------



## eddyj

I have been getting lots of these slowdowns, server unavailable messages and timeouts. I have not been posting about them, since usually someone beats me to it. But if it would help (as a data point) I can.


----------



## mrdbdigital

It was especially bad around noon today for me.


----------



## Adam1115

It happens to me daily, (like just now), sometimes it's fine, sometimes very slow, sometimes an error.

I've given up reporting each occurrence though, seems like this is the way it's going to be...


----------



## eddyj

Right on cue, it got slow around lunchtime, then hung up for a while, and eventually came back with the server too busy error. Seems to be OK again now.


----------



## richsadams

Adam1115 said:


> It happens to me daily, (like just now), sometimes it's fine, sometimes very slow, sometimes an error.
> 
> I've given up reporting each occurrence though, seems like this is the way it's going to be...


Sums up my experience daily now.


----------



## cwerdna

It was just VERY slow for me to post and also very slow for me to update.

Murphy's Law: Of course, this post went up quickly.


----------



## richsadams

Very hit or miss all day yesterday and now today. Received a "Server too busy" notice yesterday morning. Some posts/replies are snappy but more often than not hang for 10 to 15 seconds, many times longer. Not good.

EDIT: This one hung for 45 seconds.


----------



## eddyj

Same here. Been getting timeout and/or messages a lot, the last couple of days.


----------



## Neenahboy

Yeah, it's been dog slow the past couple days. Loading threads take forever, as does transitioning between forums, and forum searches have felt interminable. No timeouts or messages, but the issues appear to be back in force.


----------



## Adam1115

7:25 AM MST-


----------



## Adam1115

7:30 AM MST-


----------



## eddyj

Very sluggish, but I have had no timeouts or server busy messages.


----------



## richsadams

Funny...I checked about four threads and posted on one before I got to this thread's notice. Access was very snappy every time even from the hotel's WiFi (802.11b/g @39&#37; SS). I clicked on the link for this thread and it hung for a good 20 seconds or so.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Hey everybody--as I have mentioned several times, we're acutely aware of the intermittent slowness issues...

As such, it's been paining me to hold back, but now I can say that we have a major server upgrade planned for within a week or so to tackle these issues.

I'll be sure to update the community with a global announcement once the details are hammered out, as there will undoubtably be service interruptions during the migration and testing.

I want to thank everyone who has remained patient with us


----------



## eddyj

Thanks for the update!


----------



## richsadams

Thanks for hanging in there with us Peter...much appreciated!


----------



## latrobe7

Whatever. My patience is exhausted. I for one am actively looking for another forum to discuss TV shows.


----------



## cwerdna

I got "The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later" at 6:56 pm Pacific and continued to have server accessibility probs still at 7:10 pm. 

It cleared up eventually but access probs returned at 7:27 pm.


----------



## Fofer

The last two weeks have been really bad, the site hangs all the time... just trying to get from one page to the next can take 45-90 seconds... and I get "forum too busy" messages at least once a day.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, this has become pretty much inexcusable. It's become Amateur Hour around here.


----------



## eddyj

Yesterday was horrible, and I am already having issues today, at 8 AM. It is getting so that this is the last forum I visit, rather than the first, just because I don't want to deal with the slowness.


----------



## BlueMerle

Hi Peter,

Is it possible to get a status update, or a specific timeline when you plan to make the upgrade? 

I share the frustration expressed by others, TCF is quickly becoming unusable.


----------



## RegBarc

I'm having a lot of problems acessing the site at all hours of the day. Submitting the post can take as long as 60-90 seconds.


----------



## betts4

As one of the ONLY forums I come to, it is annoying. Hope it can be cleared up soon. Hope we can get an update soon.


----------



## Hank

Maybe if you can share with us what the bottlenecks are, we can help. There is a lot of experience in this community running similarly large sites without such problems.


----------



## timckelley

Before the last few days I wasn't much affected, but now I am. I gave up last night, and this morning when I got up I also couldn't get in. There's in fact some of our regular fun house game players starting discussions of abanding this site and relocating elsewhere, and if the games move elsewhere, I fear a lot of TCFers will follow over there to play.


----------



## Peter Redmer

For those who are requesting a date more specific, our tech team is looking to perform the maintenance this Friday--tomorrow evening--if all goes as planned.

If I can get confirmation and perhaps a more specific time, an announcement will be posted tomorrow.

If there is a delay, I'll make sure to let all of you know. 

I share in your frustration and hope this will be over soon.


----------



## eddyj

Thanks again for the update. Do you expect an extended outage when this happens? Not complaining, just curious.


----------



## Peter Redmer

To be safe, I'll say yes--but I'm waiting for that "official" update from the tech side as to what is expected. I'll be sure to let everybody know the final date and time when I know more.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Update from tech team: still shooting for tonight, but it's possible the process might be moved to Saturday. Will update when I know for sure.


----------



## eddyj

Yay. I hope.


----------



## richsadams

Thanks Peter! :up:


----------



## Peter Redmer

We're closing in on the upgrade, but from what I have been informed, it's looking more like Saturday. However, it could still occur late tonight. I have posted an announcement to all forums to notify all members.

Rest assured, if I hear more about the specific time from our resident techies, or if there are any unexpected delays, I will let you all know.


----------



## windracer

I see the forums are back up ... how did the upgrade go?


----------



## Fofer

Considering I've gotten the "server too busy" error for the last 10 minutes.... (at 6:45 AM on a Saturday?)... I'd say, it didn't seem to go all that well.


----------



## pianoman

Fofer said:


> Considering I've gotten the "server too busy" error for the last 10 minutes.... (at 6:45 AM on a Saturday?)... I'd say, it didn't seem to go all that well.


I have also experienced the same thing.


----------



## Mr. Soze

Seems snappier .


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mr. Soze said:


> Seems snappier .


Yeah, there was a brief Server Too Busy period shortly after TCF came back up, but since then, no problem.

Of course, Saturday morning was never really a problem spot, but here's hoping every day will be Saturday morning!


----------



## richsadams

Just checking back in and after a number of visits to various threads, posts, etc. things are very snappy, very smooth. Fingers crossed all is good again!

Thanks Peter! :up:


----------



## Peter Redmer

Glad to hear that things are going smoothly so far. I'm under the impression that more maintenance will be happening this evening due to some delays last night (confirmed by a few of you).

So, if any of you experience the infamous delays today, don't fret, as we're not done yet


----------



## ewolfr

Can you tell us tech geeks what kind of new hardware the site is running on now vs what it used to have?


----------



## Hank

yeah, we'd love to know what you've done (and had). What the bottleneck processors, disk io, database queries, network? Did you update any software (like MySQL)?


----------



## Adam1115

I did get a pretty long delay earlier today...


----------



## dkaz

hey guys...we're retrying the update tonight

last night's was rolled back to the fact that MySQL import on the new hardware took all night and never completed

given the number of threads/posts in our DB, the size of the restore is ginormous, so it wasn't a complete surprise

I believe tonight things will go smoother...cross your fingers


----------



## dkaz

still working out some kinks, but we should be on the new hardware at this point...


----------



## SullyND

Seems pretty speedy so far.


----------



## richsadams

Yep...so far so good! :up:


----------



## eddyj

So far, it is working great! :up:

Keeping fingers crossed that it stays that way, once we hit a busy time.


----------



## nyny523

Definitely snappier so far...


----------



## pianoman

Flying! Thanks, Peter!


----------



## Neenahboy

MUCH better. :up:


----------



## richsadams

Still humming along!


----------



## Peter Redmer

Awesome. Thanks for the feedback too. Running quickly for me as well


----------



## eddyj

Yeah, it's been great. I'd forgotten how good it was to browse without frustration.


----------



## Fofer

Feeling Snappier&#8482;


----------



## caddyroger

so far so good


----------



## JETarpon

I noticed at 1:04am AKST that the forum was up. Have the daily forum reboots gone away, or is the new server just fast enough that it was back within 4 minutes?


----------



## mrdbdigital

Very responsive now. This appears to have been a massively good improvement!

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Fofer

Now that we're on modern, apparently fantastic hardware, can you please look into this forum's "Thread/Forum Read Marking Type?"










"Database" is better than "Inactivity/Cookie Based" and would make it far, far easier for all of us to be able to participate comfortably, not missing content we're interested in reading.

If that's deemed not possible, perhaps you can change the "Database Read Marking Limit" to be longer than however many minutes (15?) it's set to now. Maybe 60 would be more appropriate, given how many of us log in from mobile devices nowadays. Doing so just once screws up all of our read/unread markers.


----------



## Ruth

Very happy with the upgrade so far! Thanks!


----------



## JETarpon

JETarpon said:


> I noticed at 1:04am AKST that the forum was up. Have the daily forum reboots gone away, or is the new server just fast enough that it was back within 4 minutes?


No reboot. Interesting.


----------



## Peter Redmer

@Fofer--Sure. I changed it to the second option (the first database option.)

Let me know if it introduces any speed or accessibility issues.


----------



## Hank

If Fofer says it's better, I'm sure it is! :up:

But all my "unread" marks just reset to Feb 15th.


----------



## allan

Hank said:


> If Fofer says it's better, I'm sure it is! :up:
> 
> But all my "unread" marks just reset to Feb 15th.


I just noticed that. Also, I haven't gotten any TCF notifications since Saturday.


----------



## Fofer

Peter Redmer said:


> @Fofer--Sure. I changed it to the second option (the first database option.)
> 
> Let me know if it introduces any speed or accessibility issues.


WOW!

THANK YOU!

You have seriously made my day. I can't communicate enough just how massively that (seemingly small) change on your end will completely improve the sustained usability of this site, as we all access it from various devices throughout our day.

It means the difference between read/unread markers actually working, and meaning something... as opposed to all getting reset after 15 minutes of inactivity.

Along with the installation of a "total ignore" script that user FourOhFour has graciously shared, this forum suddenly feels a lot more enjoyable to visit.

*Thank you, thank you, thank you!*


----------



## laria

If the forum is now going to keep things unread until I actually read them, that will be awesome.


----------



## Fofer

Let it be known:

This is the single best day in TCF administration history.


----------



## Alfer

:up:


----------



## laria

This is great... I'm so excited.  I don't have to read threads backwards from the end anymore!!


----------



## Fofer

This is great... I'm so excited. We have an administrator who listens to our suggestions and implements them. Ideas are no longer rejected simply because they are new and potentially scary. TCF is a better forum today as a result of Peter's leadership.


----------



## jsmeeker

I am so excited that this was FINALLY fixed.




Hooray!

Thank you very, very much.

:up:


----------



## jsmeeker

on further thought, this might be enough to make me pay money to join the TC Club.


----------



## JETarpon

So what do we have to do to get a "fresh start" and mark all our subscribed threads read as of right now?


----------



## Fofer

Quicklinks menu -> Mark Forums Read


That'll start you off with a clean slate, and the new system will work properly, the way modern forums do.


----------



## Fofer

jsmeeker said:


> on further thought, this might be enough to make me pay money to join the TC Club.


Me too!


----------



## JETarpon

Excellent.

IF anybody is expecting a reply from me to anything posted since last night, it won't happen.


----------



## Hank

laria said:


> This is great... I'm so excited.  I don't have to read threads backwards from the end anymore!!


+10000

I've been doing this for so long, it's going to be really hard to just "trust" the unread position being the actual correct unread position.


----------



## Fofer

I feel like a huge TCF weight has been lifted off my back. I've been dreaming of this day for years now. 

This changes everything.


----------



## Hank

You forgot the obligatory "Again."


----------



## eddyj

Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!
Thank you!!!

And did I mention?
Thank you!!!


----------



## DancnDude

Thank you so much both for upgrading us to new faster servers and changing the Unread Thread markings! It's so much better to have threads marked when I actually read them! 

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## timckelley

Wow! I've been silent on this, but I'm in fofer's camp. I do TCF from multiple devices, but even if I didn't, the 15 minute inactivity thing reseting the markers has been a royal pain that I've lived with and accepted. This enhancement is a major milestone in my book, and TCF is significantly improved.

What's amusing is how he nonchalantly implemented it like it was nothing.


----------



## timckelley

I guess we also owe thanks to Fofer for strategically asking for this at the right time.


----------



## richsadams

Fofer said:


> Quicklinks menu -> Mark Forums Read
> 
> That'll start you off with a clean slate, and the new system will work properly, the way modern forums do.


Many thanks for the earlier suggestion as well as this reset advice. I'm wondering how it will impact others that aren't so fortunate as to have visited here and understand what just happened?

PETER: Might be worth a little global notification for all TCF members?

Thanks again!


----------



## steveroe

+1 Good move, many thanks.


----------



## eddyj

richsadams said:


> Many thanks for the earlier suggestion as well as this reset advice. I'm wondering how it will impact others that aren't so fortunate as to have visited here and understand what just happened?
> 
> PETER: Might be worth a little global notification for all TCF members?
> 
> Thanks again!


Fofer started a thread about it. Maybe stickie it for a while?


----------



## mbklein

Awesome. I've been hoping for this kind of change for a long time, but I knew the previous hardware wouldn't handle it very well. Thanks for making the switch.



Fofer said:


> Let it be known:
> 
> This is the single best day in TCF administration history.


Write up a proclamation and we'll declare a holiday.


----------



## pianoman

Fofer said:


> WOW!
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> You have seriously made my day. I can't communicate enough just how massively that (seemingly small) change on your end will completely improve the sustained usability of this site, as we all access it from various devices throughout our day.


Just wanted to echo this thanks -- this is a feature that I love on other forums and I'm thrilled that TCF now has it as well. Thank you!


----------



## rhuntington3

_*Thank you!!! Whoop!!!*_

  :up:   :up:


----------



## Fofer




----------



## Peter Redmer

To everyone--you're welcome. I try to listen and implement things as best I can, and I always do my best to stay in communication even if we can't.

Thanks again for the kind words and I'm glad to hear this will help all of you (and everyone) enjoy the forums like they should be enjoyed. Knowing that is all the thanks we need.


----------



## Fofer

Peter Redmer is my favorite TCF admin, ever!!!


----------



## Hank

Fofer said:


> Now that we're on modern, apparently fantastic hardware, can you please look into this forum's "Thread/Forum Read Marking Type?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Database" is better than "Inactivity/Cookie Based" and would make it far, far easier for all of us to be able to participate comfortably, not missing content we're interested in reading.
> 
> If that's deemed not possible, perhaps you can change the "Database Read Marking Limit" to be longer than however many minutes (15?) it's set to now. Maybe 60 would be more appropriate, given how many of us log in from mobile devices nowadays. Doing so just once screws up all of our read/unread markers.


So I also made this change on my forums yesterday, and all the unread marks also reset to 2-14/2-15.. but worse, all my users are freaking out about the change. They are clamoring for it to go back "the old way". Ugh.


----------



## Fofer

Stand firm. Tell them to give it a week. Eventually they will come to realize it is the correct way for forum software to work.


----------



## Hank

Yeah, I'm trying to tell them that. I guess I'm also annoyed at myself for not even knowing about it until you brought it up to fix. I could have set my forums that way from the beginning over 5 years ago.


----------



## eddyj

Hank said:


> So I also made this change on my forums yesterday, and all the unread marks also reset to 2-14/2-15.. but worse, all my users are freaking out about the change. They are clamoring for it to go back "the old way". Ugh.


Just put a sticky to tell them to do the "Mark All Forums Read" once.


----------



## Hank

I already posted that link in the thread discussing it. They're a stubborned bunch that don't like any change at all... and they like things to stay just the way they are (regardless of improvements, etc)... they all come around eventually (well, most of them anyway).


----------



## richsadams

Hank said:


> I already posted that link in the thread discussing it. They're a stubborned bunch that don't like any change at all... and they like things to stay just the way they are (regardless of improvements, etc)... they all come around eventually (well, most of them anyway).


Remind them that they get what they pay for.


----------



## Robin

Fantastic, thank you!


----------



## cwerdna

I had trouble after making two posts today.

One of them caused an error page to appear in Firefox after a long delay (minutes?). The post did appear though. Another led me to http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8494156&posted=1#post8494156 after a very long delay, but the page was blank.


----------



## eddyj

I got a hangup trying to post something. It just sat there, never going back to the thread. But when I killed the page and went to the thread again, it had posted. So not sure what is going on.


----------



## cwerdna

cwerdna said:


> Another led me to http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8494156&posted=1#post8494156 after a very long delay, but the page was blank.


I just hit the same symptom again when posting on another thread and on this one too!

Maybe it's an issue that affects only those who get their net access via Verizon or Frontier? (I'm on Frontier FiOS, formerly Verizon.)

On Thinkorswim, I just got a message saying


> Verizon Networks is having internet issues. If you are using Verizon you might be disconnected several times tonight...


It seems I _am_ getting disconnected and reconnected on Thinkorswim (using their app). I got very delayed (but repeated) order confirmation messages and the above Verizon message again.


----------



## slydog75

Yep, slowdowns are back.


----------



## cwerdna

slydog75 said:


> Yep, slowdowns are back.


Do you and/or eddyj have Verizon or Frontier as your ISP? Just curious...

Another message came through from Thinkorswim (after another bout of apparent disconnect(s):


> Verizon Networks and affiliates are having internet issues. If you are using Verizon you might be disconnected several times tonight. TOS is not having internet issues and does not use Verizon...


----------



## eddyj

AT&T DSL for me. But it's mostly been working fine, mine may have been just a glitch. I just posted because someone else bumped the thread and I wanted to provide another example.


----------



## orangeboy

Same issue with me having a long delay after making a post, and general slowness last night.

No Verizon or Frontier here.


----------



## slydog75

cwerdna said:


> Do you and/or eddyj have Verizon or Frontier as your ISP? Just curious...
> 
> Another message came through from Thinkorswim (after another bout of apparent disconnect(s):


No, but things seem better this morning. However, the slowdowns last night were only on tivocommunity.com.. all other websites were fine.


----------



## eddyj

eddyj said:


> I got a hangup trying to post something. It just sat there, never going back to the thread. But when I killed the page and went to the thread again, it had posted. So not sure what is going on.


Just had it happen again, FWIW.

edit: and again, when posting this! It feels like I am down the rabbit hole!


----------



## timckelley

I've not seen any slowdowns; my ISP is Time Warner roadrunner.


----------



## Turtleboy

My replies aren't replying. Well they are, but they take forever to forward back to the thread. However, if I close the page b/c I'm tired of waiting, I see that it actually did post immediately. It's just the forwarding back to the thread after the reply that seems to be broken.


----------



## aindik

Turtleboy said:


> My replies aren't replying. Well they are, but they take forever to forward back to the thread. However, if I close the page b/c I'm tired of waiting, I see that it actually did post immediately. It's just the forwarding back to the thread after the reply that seems to be broken.


This exactly.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I've had no problems at all.

Comcast, FWIW.


----------



## scooterboy

Turtleboy said:


> My replies aren't replying. Well they are, but they take forever to forward back to the thread. However, if I close the page b/c I'm tired of waiting, I see that it actually did post immediately. It's just the forwarding back to the thread after the reply that seems to be broken.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've had no problems at all.
> 
> Comcast, FWIW.


I'm on Comcast too, and I'm seeing it exactly as Turtleboy described.


----------



## Fofer

I'm on Time Warner and have been intermittently experiencing the same. Not right now. But earlier this morning.


----------



## timckelley

Uh oh... I just experienced this exact symptom (for the first time).


----------



## JETarpon

This has been happening to me, too. I'm not using the same ISP as any of the rest of these people.


----------



## orangeboy

Yep, posting replies and reporting spam is having a hard time returning control to the user on their own. Other functions are still accepted; I can click on the thread topic link and see the reply I just made, so the html post request is indeed being honored, just not returning in a timely manner.


----------



## Peter Redmer

EDIT: I posted this before I realized the problem was in making posts, and not general slowness

Hey everybody--at this point, these are the only reports of slowdowns that I am aware of--things seem to be fine for me at the moment.

Please PM me with any details if you experience slowdowns like the previous issues we had before the upgrades. I take those very seriously and want to make sure we can diagnose any problems--if it is on our end--and fix them as best we can.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Another comment--when posting this reply, I experienced the same slowdown. I clicked refresh and it told me I was trying to post a duplicate, then redirected me to the thread.

This could definitely be an issue. I will investigate.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Ok--did some testing on this. It seems the hangup occurs either when posting a new thread, or using the "post reply" button. Immediately after pressing it, though, I can manually refresh (with no slowdown) and the post appears. Not sure what could be causing that hangup.

Quick Reply does not seem to duplicate the issue.


----------



## orangeboy

Peter Redmer said:


> Ok--did some testing on this. It seems the hangup occurs either when posting a new thread, or using the "post reply" button. Immediately after pressing it, though, I can manually refresh (with no slowdown) and the post appears. Not sure what could be causing that hangup.
> 
> Quick Reply does not seem to duplicate the issue.


I can reproduce the same issue with the "Report Post" button, I think. I get the same "wait" behavior, but have no idea if mods/admins are getting my reports.


----------



## windracer

I've been having the same problem with replies the past few days as well.

_edit:_ I'm on Brighthouse, not Comcast, BTW.


----------



## pteronaut

Comcast also, and having those problems aswell.


----------



## steve614

I'm seeing the same thing, I post a reply and the browser hangs.
I click the red x and hit refresh and I'm taken back to the reply window.
I scrolled down and noticed that my reply had posted.
I have been wondering about the recent rash of double posts, sounds like it's related to this bug.

I'm using IE8 on W7, earthlink DSL.

ETA - does not hang when you edit a post.


----------



## Turtleboy

Still having the same problem. I don't think it's related to what cable company you are using.


----------



## pteronaut

Getting a 504 Gateway Time-out error now. Hope this posts.


----------



## dianebrat

Still having problems here with Quick Reply posts posting in the forum but not getting a confirmation in the browser so it keeps getting stuck on "connecting" to get the completed response, yet it's already posted.


----------



## nyny523

dianebrat said:


> Still having problems here with Quick Reply posts posting in the forum but not getting a confirmation in the browser so it keeps getting stuck on "connecting" to get the completed response, yet it's already posted.


This happened to me today.


----------



## nyny523

dianebrat said:


> Still having problems here with Quick Reply posts posting in the forum but not getting a confirmation in the browser so it keeps getting stuck on "connecting" to get the completed response, yet it's already posted.


This happened to me today.

EDIT: It's happening as I try to post this!!!


----------



## richsadams

I'll chime in as well...response to posts are hanging for some reason. It happened on two of the last three replies I posted on another thread just now.

Submit Reply > page hangs for 30 seconds (or more...didn't wait to find out).  Reloading the page gets the "Duplicate post" error. Closing out of the thread and returning to it reveals that the reply did in fact post okay.

Ghost in the machine.


----------



## Adam1115

richsadams said:


> I'll chime in as well...response to posts are hanging for some reason. It happened on two of the last three replies I posted on another thread just now.
> 
> Submit Reply > page hangs for 30 seconds (or more...didn't wait to find out). Reloading the page gets the "Duplicate post" error. Closing out of the thread and returning to it reveals that the reply did in fact post okay.
> 
> Ghost in the machine.


This seems to happen on every reply on multiple computers...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Interesting...when this thread started, I wasn't seeing any problem. But since last night I've been having the hang thing going on with every reply.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Getting closer to tracking down this issue, hopefully--found a "ghost in the machine," if you will, that could be related to the reply slowdown. Will keep you posted after I hear back from the tech team...


----------



## betts4

dianebrat said:


> Still having problems here with Quick Reply posts posting in the forum but not getting a confirmation in the browser so it keeps getting stuck on "connecting" to get the completed response, yet it's already posted.


I didn't realize others were having problems. I am glad it is not just me. I thought it WAS just me for some reason though. I almost always use "quick reply". I will change that for now.


----------



## richsadams

Peter Redmer said:


> Getting closer to tracking down this issue, hopefully--found a "ghost in the machine," if you will, that could be related to the reply slowdown. Will keep you posted after I hear back from the tech team...


Thanks Peter...appreciate the continued hard work!


----------



## richsadams

betts4 said:


> I didn't realize others were having problems. I am glad it is not just me. I thought it WAS just me for some reason though. I almost always use "quick reply". I will change that for now.


It's happening with both quick and advanced replies...at least for me.


----------



## pteronaut

richsadams said:


> It's happening with both quick and advanced replies...at least for me.


Me also.


----------



## Alfer

Yup...hanging up a lot when posting.


----------



## timckelley

... maybe 10% of the time. 90% of the time I'm just fine ...


----------



## allan

I've had a couple of hangs today.

Edit: including this post.


----------



## Ruth

I am also consistently having replies hang. If we are still tracking ISPs, I'm experiencing the problem on different conputers serviced by different ISPs (neither of which is one of the nationals).


----------



## Ruth

I am also getting really long hangs using the "go to last unread post" button.


----------



## scooterboy

Data point that may or may not help with the diagnosis:

I just got "the hang" when reporting a post as spam.


----------



## richsadams

Hanging on almost every single reply today (but not all). Ugh.


----------



## timckelley

Yesterday was a worse day for me, but then again, I was more active yesterday on TCF than today.


----------



## rhuntington3

There have been several slowness episodes I've had today as well.


----------



## windracer

I've gotten used to just hitting Submit twice.


----------



## laria

If I post something and it takes more than a second to come back to another screen, I just click on a link to take me back to the forum. It's already posted by the time it starts hanging. 

Edit: Which just happened with this post!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, I always just center-click on the forum link right above the Quick Reply box, and if I see my name in the Last Post on the thread (which I always do), I just close both windows.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Hello everyone, just a quick update--it's pretty obvious that the hanging on reply has not yet been fixed.

I just wanted to drop in and say that our tech team has been investigating it and has tried several solutions, none of which have effectively fixed the issue.

I'll be sure to update when I hear more, both in this thread and this one:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8505555#post8505555

Pete


----------



## Fofer

Thank you very much, Pete. Your attention and hard work is appreciated.


----------



## richsadams

I've replied to about a half-dozen threads today and every post went through immediately...no stalling, no hangs, perfect!

Hope this has been resolved. It's working great for me at this point anyway.

Thanks for your continued support Peter, much appreciated! :up:


----------



## Peter Redmer

Hey everybody--thanks for the replies and updates. I've been informed that several back end changes have been made in an attempt to resolve the posting issues, and initial testing went well. 

I tested it today and I'm not getting the hangups, and based on the reports here, it seems to be back to normal  Both "Post Reply" and "Quick Reply" seem to be working as optimal as they should be.

Please let me know if this comes up again, but for now, things look pretty good from here!


----------



## richsadams

Thanks Peter. No problems since my last post on the subject a few days ago.

Keep up the great work!


----------

